# Recommended reading?



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 8, 2014)

Are there any recommended books to pick up for knife making? I know I reference a couple text books when curing meats sometimes go as far back as my stock recipes to tweak a ratio or try to get a better product from them. 

The internet is a great source but I hate asking noobie questions when I can just pick up a book instead.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Lefty (Feb 8, 2014)

It's what I ofte read before bed...I'm weird.


----------



## gavination (Feb 8, 2014)

Totally picking one up! Or maybe I should just drive out to Hillsboro and beg Murray to take me as his apprentice hah! 

Well, maybe after the snow melts.


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 10, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


>



Thanks Dave. Book is on its way.


----------



## charles222 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just got one too. Should be interesting reading. And I have book reimbursement at work too.


----------

